# So Scared of IVF :( Help me.



## xMissxZoiex

Hey ladies,

I think im in need of a cyber slap around the face!. We need IVF but im just too scared to take that first step and call the fertility clinic.

I really dont know much about IVF or what you have to go through all i know is there is lots of needles involved :/ I feel sick and anxious about needles just thinking about it!. It was a nightmare getting my CD2 & CD21 bloods done i spent all night awake worrying.

My DF has very low motiity and ive read that IUI would not help as the sperm stil has to swim abit with that.

Does anyone know of any know of any websites with exactly what happens during IVF, we would also be doing egg share to cut down the cost.

Help me be brave ladies :)
xx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Yes there are a lot of shots, but most aren't too bad. Some people have an easy time of it with IVF and some have it much harder but there is no way to predict who is who.

Ask yourself: Do I want a baby? _Yes_
If you had to take all those shots as a requirement to keep your child safe when they were five would you? _Of course_

Doing IVF and taking those shots now for your baby is no different - sure it is hard, but you are doing it for your child right? Think of it as the first 'good mom' thing you are doing for your little one. You are giving them the best possible chance to be born :baby:

The longer you wait to call the longer it will be before you get your BFP, why make yourself wait any longer than you have too right?

I know a lot of clinic sites go into more detail about the steps of IVF so you can probably do a quick online search and find a step-by-step account. There are probably YouTube videos out there too. I know there are some of women doing their shots.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thank you for your reply Mrs. Bear i will remember to think of everything as doing it for my baby! im sure that will make every shot that little bit easier to handle.

Thank you :)


----------



## crystal443

Its not so bad :) I'm in the middle of a cycle now and the injections literally take a minute to do, I take one in the morning and one at night. I haven't had any side effects from the drugs and I feel pretty good. The nurse will show you how to do everything and give you a schedule its really not so bad:hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Did you find it hard to inject yourself at first?, Im really worried i just wont be able to do it.


----------



## rosababy

I just had my transfer Monday. I was also terrified of ivf, and was devastated when I found out that it was our only option. However, it really hasn't been that bad. Honestly! 10 days of what we call "down regging" which is basically shutting the ovaries down so we can bring them back up later. Every doc does this differently. Some ladies have a nasal spray, I had a small insulin needle. It's such a tiny needle. I am TERRIFIED of needles, and I got used to it. The first few nights were scary, and I cried, but my dh was so patient and did my injections. They did not hurt at all. I felt the needle a little, but it's NOTHING like getting blood drawn. Quite easier, actually. 

Then, I had 10 days of "stimming" which is stimulating the ovaries to make lots of eggs. Normally, we only produce one or two, but we want lots because we have to take them out. This is a new med or two, and a new shot. I continued the previous shot and added a new shot with the same kind of needle. It totally depends on the doc though. Some of these drugs come in a small pen and are so easy. Mine was still pretty easy. Very small needle, but the meds burned a tiny bit going in. It was very fast and then you put a heating pad on and it's all over.

About 3 weeks after starting the down regging, we have the retrieval. They go in to get all of the eggs. They put you out for this, but it's not intubated, so no tubes down your throat like a normal surgery. They do put an IV in you, but you're out for about 15 minutes and wake up and remember nothing. No pain. You have some cramps afterwards. I laid in the recovery room with a blanket and a heating pad for about 20 minutes just to wake up all the way and to make sure I felt fine, which I did, and they let me go home. They gave me tylonol with codeine and I sat at home all day with my heating pad. 

A few days later is the transfer. This feels just like a pap. They put a speculum in, transfer the embryo or embryos in, and that's it. I felt nothing but the speculum. Afterwards, I laid around for a while again and went home. Felt fine. 

You can do this. It really is not as scary as everyone thinks it is. The meds will make you feel tired and emotional, so just be easy on yourself. Don't plan anything big for these weeks. Be good to yourself. :hugs: You can do this.


----------



## rosababy

xMissxZoiex said:


> Did you find it hard to inject yourself at first?, Im really worried i just wont be able to do it.

My dh did most of mine, but there were some nights where he wasn't home in time, so I had to do my own. I was worked up over it and terrified. However, I gave myself pep talks and I got through it. I was so proud of myself! I felt so strong. It was a huge hurdle, and I felt awesome afterwards. You can do this. The first night, I pinched myself and didn't look at it. :blush: The next few times, it was honestly not a big deal. And remember, I am still scared of needles!


----------



## sarahincanada

Im hopefully going to do IVF next month and have had some experience with injectables already with my IUIs...honestly the needles are soooo thin, the first time I injected myself I had to look down to see if it was in as I couldnt feel anything, and it was fully in! I think the biggest hurdle is the first time and making yourself stick the needle in. Once you have done that once I think you will be fine. I hate having my blood taken, the medication needles are not as thick I promise you! I do them on my stomach where I can grab a small bit of fat. The rest of the process isnt that scary, I was scared of the egg retrieval but so many people talk about how they dont remember a thing so I feel ok about that now. I figured I have to get used to being poked and prodded if I get pregnant, so might as well go for it. Its worth it to give ourselves the best chance :hugs:


----------



## Springy

Was anyone on progesterone injections or just suppositories?


----------



## rosababy

Springy said:


> Was anyone on progesterone injections or just suppositories?

I'm on both. :wacko:


----------



## Delly

Hi I found on yourtube some good videos to watch which shows you what happens inside you body etc. just type in IVF.


----------



## mummytokatie

Hiya I am a big woos when it comes to needles, blood tests and hospitals/drs in general. However without all of that I would not have my precious angel. She was conceived through IVF and I can honestly say that she was worth even the worst day with the hormones etc. 

That being said honestly I didn't find the whole process that bad. Most of that was down to my dh who made me keep my sense of humour and laugh at things. Also I found that I had made it into a much bigger thing in my head that when I actually started the process I was surprised that it was no where near as awful as I had thought it would be. Its not easy and I would not wish it on anyone but you can get through it and when you get your :bfp: , then see the heartbeat on the scan and ultimately once you hold your little bundle it will all pale to insignificance.

Good luck :hugs: and if you want to chat pm me anytime x x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thanks ladies, i feel a whole lot better about the whole thing now :).

We have decided to get the whole of the money together and then ring the clinic ive looked on there website and priced it up with the egg share and its not as expensive as i thought. My DF is really supportive and im sure that he will make the injections even easier :)

I can't decided if i should be telling my family we are going through IVF. They dont understand the difficulties that people can in conceiving. All my mothers children we accedents and they would never understand, they pretend that they do but then they make stupid jokes about how easy it is to get pregnant. Should i tell them?


----------



## Reb S

xMissxZoiex - I had a book by Zita West and it really helped explain the whole process. I will try to find the name for you x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Oou sounds interesting thanks Reb S


----------



## pigsy

I was also terrified but i have just done my first ever injection - and it really wasn't that bad. I hate needles as well (i fainted when i was a teenager getting one done - so since then i have to look away lol) but it was surprisingly fine. The nurses are great and they say - one step at a time. I would say drink plenty of water - one day where i didn't drink a lot i was really hormonal and poorly in myself so now the water bottle goes everywhere with me. Good luck


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thank you for the tip Pigsy! :)


----------



## crystal443

I'll be doing suppositories and Sarah is right the needles are so fine you can't really feel them at all!! Very easy to do..I do all my own injections,lol I'd rather do it myself then let DH jab me:haha:


----------



## Reb S

THe book is Fertility and Conception and it's the last chapter - you might be able to view it online, I don't know. I found it quite a good guide. Also the water is a really good tip. Good luck!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thanks girls :) x


----------



## Beans28

IVf isnt as bad as you think it will be. Rosababy gave a very good description. If youre like me you will need shots 2x a day, but they are small and go into the fat in your belly or thigh. I was scared to give them at first, but you get over it and they are not bad. The only one that gave me any discomfort was the Ganarellex (sp?) but that was mild and went away quickly.They put you in a twilight sleep for the retrival so you dont feel a thing when they remove your eggs. Plus, if you freeze the left over embryos you hopefully wont have to do it again. 

When I did my two FET i did not have to take any shots, just oral/vaginal meds.

Best of luck!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thanks Beans, And congratulations on your pregnancy! :D x


----------

